# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Addition to Builder Database - Quintavalla

## NewsFetcher

A new entry has been added to the Mandolin Cafe Builder Database:

*Quintavalla*

Bowlback and modern mandolin family instruments.



 Subscribe to our builder news feed using this link.

----------


## velogroove

Beautiful instrument! Has anyone been in touch with him about pricing, availability, etc?

----------

